# Accident with Pax



## UberXBoston (Aug 13, 2014)

My pax got out of the car and walked behind my car. I accidentally put the car in reverse and hit her. I immediately got out to check on her and she told me she was ok and went inside her house. She wasn’t hurt. I just tapped her arm. 

I called Uber immediately after it happened and told them. 

About 20 minutes later my account was put on hold. What should I expect to happen from this point forward?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

A lawsuit from the pax. Someone will convince her to call an attorney. Good luck.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Are you sure it was an accident? 
We’ve all been tempted.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I wouldn't even classify that as an accident. It was just a close call.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

UberXBoston said:


> I called Uber immediately after it happened and told them.


Why? Did you ever have a child? Did you ever hear the expression "let a sleeping baby lie"?


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Oops, my bad. You hit PAX. I had to erase everything I wrote. I thought you just had fender bender with other car.


----------



## UberXBoston (Aug 13, 2014)

The passenger reported it anyway. They emailed me. It was 100% my fault. I’m not gonna lie about it.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

UberXBoston said:


> My pax got out of the car and walked behind my car. I accidentally put the car in reverse and hit her. I immediately got out to check on her and she told me she was ok and went inside her house. She wasn't hurt. I just tapped her arm.
> 
> I called Uber immediately after it happened and told them.
> 
> About 20 minutes later my account was put on hold. What should I expect to happen from this point forward?


Dear Sweet Baby Jesus, pooch = screwed. In today's excessively litigious society that's a huge ****ing no-no if the pax isn't hurt.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

If she claims to have lost the use of that arm, a jury will award her a few million dollars. Uber will claim that the ride was over because you swiped the complete ride tab before the accident. Your personal car insurance will not cover you because you are using your car for unauthorized business purposes.

You will lose your house, car, and anything of value. The court will garnish your wages until you have paid the debt in full. You will become an alcoholic and live on skid row telling the story to all the other former Uber drivers there.

One day you will see the supposedly injured pax going to work and you will follow her. When you see her lifting a bag of Krispy Kreme donuts with her supposedly injured arm, you will go into a rage and attack her with an empty bottle of MD2020 that you had in your grimy overcoat.

As the police come to take you away, they will accidentally run her over. You will be convicted of causing her death during the commission of a felony and sentenced to death. While on death row, you will write your memoirs which will become a bestseller but you are ineligible to profit from your crimes. The royalties will go to the estate of your pax who left everything in her will to her three cats, Maxie, Patsy, and Ralph.

You will be given the choice between lethal injection, hanging, or electrocution. You will choose lethal injection. The technicians will botch the administration of the lethal drugs, giving you a less than lethal dose. You will be sent back to Death Row with a bad headache and a bruised arm. The other inmates will nickname you Lazarus.

The prison will attempt to execute you again using electrocution. Your lawyers will argue that you chose lethal injection. Your case will set a precedent allowing prisoners to choose the cocktail of execution drugs from a list that will come to be known as the Lazarus Menu. This will be your legacy.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Sounds more like a "love tap".


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Illini said:


> A lawsuit from the pax. Someone will convince her to call an attorney. Good luck.


Sadly this. ^.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Brilliantly told as the most likely outcome.

You guys are tough. I think it is not fair to scare UXB any longer. Nothing bad will happen, your Uber career is over.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

if she said she wasnt hurt than she will have a hard time proving she was without an ER visit. She would have to lie a lot and commit perjury if she fakes an injury


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> If she claims to have lost the use of that arm, a jury will award her a few million dollars. Uber will claim that the ride was over because you swiped the complete ride tab before the accident. Your personal car insurance will not cover you because you are using your car for unauthorized business purposes.
> 
> You will lose your house, car, and anything of value. The court will garnish your wages until you have paid the debt in full. You will become an alcoholic and live on skid row telling the story to all the other former Uber drivers there.
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

This is the wrong forum to post these stories to

As much as this is a riciudlous sue friendly society, based on your story I’m sure you’ll be fine

in the meantime you’ll be flooded with fear factor


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

UberXBoston said:


> The passenger reported it anyway. They emailed me. It was 100% my fault. I'm not gonna lie about it.


You'll be ok. If a rear window dashcam Street Guardian). I would have uploaded that video and sent to Uber by now.

Drivers refuse to listen and to protect self with dashcam.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> This is the wrong forum to post these stories to
> 
> As much as this is a riciudlous sue friendly society, based on your story I'm sure you'll be fine
> 
> in the meantime you'll be flooded with fear factor


Bring out the plexiglass blocks of ?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

UberXBoston said:


> I accidentally put the car in reverse and hit her.


Now that we all settled down, this says it all and why you shouldn't be driving.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> This is the wrong forum to post these stories to


Pre - Mod training? :roflmao:


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

My daughter was a passenger when the Uber she was in got rear-ended. The driver that rear-ended them apparently was an ex-cop and took full responsibility, they did everything right, reporting to insurance and whatnot, he was distracted and did not stop in time. Daughter wanted to get checked out medically for soreness in her neck and back, when the Chiropractor found out it was from an accident, they wrote up this huge massively treatment plan and offered to get a lawyer involved. It was quite a hassle for her, as she didn't want all that attention, wasn't badly injured and just wanted to make sure all was well. She did end up getting a few treatments, then it was the hassle of trying to get Uber insurance to pay up. Geez, what a nightmare for the passenger.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberXBoston said:


> My pax got out of the car and walked behind my car. I accidentally put the car in reverse and hit her. I immediately got out to check on her and she told me she was ok and went inside her house. She wasn't hurt. I just tapped her arm.
> 
> I called Uber immediately after it happened and told them.
> 
> About 20 minutes later my account was put on hold. What should I expect to happen from this point forward?


Glad pax wasn't hurt.

Hopefully you have additional insurance. Let your insurance co deal w/James River. After your initial statement, direct every inquiry to your insurance co.



Lots of posts on this topic. Search Uber Drivers Bankruptcy ECT.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Pre - Mod training? :roflmao:


No, just in awe of how many users truly get off in instilling fear in people


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

You didnt hit her. You bumped into her. Pax was typical millenial looking for free ride.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> No, just in awe of how many users truly get off in instilling fear in people


So it's you that keeps reporting my posts. :laugh:


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> This is the wrong forum to post these stories to
> 
> As much as this is a riciudlous sue friendly society, based on your story I'm sure you'll be fine
> 
> in the meantime you'll be flooded with fear factor


This is not the wrong forum. OP is asking for collective experience on what happens going forward. Liability for this "injury" is zero. Liability as a future driver is huge. He be done and gone.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> This is not the wrong forum. OP is asking for collective experience on what happens going forward. Liability for this "injury" is zero. Liability as a future driver is huge. He be done and gone.


He's better off PM-ing anyone with good reasoning, like some of the mods

Not project it out to the 1000 trolls on this site who have proven to know nothing about nothing and love scare tactics


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> This is not the wrong forum. OP is asking for collective experience on what happens going forward. Liability for this "injury" is zero. Liability as a future driver is huge. He be done and gone.


I disagree. The Uber CS in Phillipines are pretty smart. They will be able to read between lines. There is a difference between "hit and run" and "bump and report".


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> He's better off PM-ing anyone with good reasoning, like some of the mods
> 
> Not project it out to the 1000 trolls on this site who have proven to know nothing about nothing and love scare tactics


You just basically just dissed every active poster on this forum. Glad you think you are above us all. Thanks.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You just basically just dissed every every active poster on this forum. Glad you think you are above us all. Thanks.


No actually I didn't, your attempt at labeling my comment as a holier-than-you response is _also _old

Instances like these ones for "accidents"/"close calls" from people who post them seriously all have what in common? Flooded scary responses over and over about how sued you'll be .. all predictable responses, rarely will the op receive anything useful or of substance


----------



## LaurieLee (Jul 7, 2019)

UberXBoston said:


> The passenger reported it anyway. They emailed me. It was 100% my fault. I'm not gonna lie about it.


Geez Louise, delete this post. You admit liability like that and it's over. There are always GRAY areas in a lawsuit involving liability, don't take them away. She does, in fact, have a case...and she will in fact win.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> If she claims to have lost the use of that arm, a jury will award her a few million dollars. Uber will claim that the ride was over because you swiped the complete ride tab before the accident. Your personal car insurance will not cover you because you are using your car for unauthorized business purposes.
> 
> You will lose your house, car, and anything of value. The court will garnish your wages until you have paid the debt in full. You will become an alcoholic and live on skid row telling the story to all the other former Uber drivers there.
> 
> ...


Are you sure this isn't a movie plot?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> No actually I didn't, your attempt at labeling my comment as a holier-than-you response is _also _old
> 
> Instances like these ones for "accidents" from people who post them seriously all have what in common? Flooded scary responses over and over about how sued you'll be .. all predictable responses, rarely will the op receive anything of substance


I labeled it for what it came across as.

I hope you don't slip off your soap box and get injured... wouldn't want you to be flooded with the same old scare tactics that are repetitively used by the posters here as you claim.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I labeled it for what it came across as.
> 
> I hope you don't slip off your soap box and get injured... wouldn't want you to be flooded with the same old scare tactics that are repetitively used by the posters here as you claim.


Ok, "sure" you did

And Lol yeah , no .. no scare tactic in the world could put fear in an army infantryman


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

That's when you message Uber and tell them the pax slammed their arm on your trunk causing a dent. C'mon, use your noggin


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Ok, "sure" you did
> 
> And Lol yeah , no .. no scare tactic in the world could put fear in an army infantryman


Am I supposed to start shaking in my boots? Pee in my pants? Who you gonna call? Ghostbusters?

You win buddy. I'm not going to continue arguing with a keyboard warrior.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Am I supposed to start shaking in my boots? Pee in my pants? Who you gonna call? Ghostbusters?
> 
> You win buddy. I'm not going to continue arguing with a keyboard warrior.


What the hell?

Ok, you're trying to win likes or some badge for attempted witty responses - you can have all that shit

Has nothing to do with anything I was trying to say before all your sarcastic remarks, therefore there's really no point in responding to you anymore


----------



## LaurieLee (Jul 7, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> No actually I didn't, your attempt at labeling my comment as a holier-than-you response is _also _old
> 
> Instances like these ones for "accidents"/"close calls" from people who post them seriously all have what in common? Flooded scary responses over and over about how sued you'll be .. all predictable responses, rarely will the op receive anything useful or of substance





SinTaxERROR said:


> I labeled it for what it came across as.
> 
> I hope you don't slip off your soap box and get injured... wouldn't want you to be flooded with the same old scare tactics that are repetitively used by the posters here as you claim.





SFOspeedracer said:


> Ok, "sure" you did
> 
> And Lol yeah , no .. no scare tactic in the world could put fear in an army infantryman


Now now boys, if You can't get along in the sandbox I'm going to take your shovels away??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LaurieLee said:


> Now now boys, if You can't get along in the sandbox I'm going to take your shovels away??


Get out the belt ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> My daughter was a passenger when the Uber she was in got rear-ended. The driver that rear-ended them apparently was an ex-cop and took full responsibility, they did everything right, reporting to insurance and whatnot, he was distracted and did not stop in time. Daughter wanted to get checked out medically for soreness in her neck and back, when the Chiropractor found out it was from an accident, they wrote up this huge massively treatment plan and offered to get a lawyer involved. It was quite a hassle for her, as she didn't want all that attention, wasn't badly injured and just wanted to make sure all was well. She did end up getting a few treatments, then it was the hassle of trying to get Uber insurance to pay up. Geez, what a nightmare for the passenger.


This is a different situation. She hit her own pax after pax got off the car.

I think Uber will do nothing.

Sadly, people in the US love suing. Hopefully nothing happens.



TemptingFate said:


> If she claims to have lost the use of that arm, a jury will award her a few million dollars. Uber will claim that the ride was over because you swiped the complete ride tab before the accident. Your personal car insurance will not cover you because you are using your car for unauthorized business purposes.
> 
> You will lose your house, car, and anything of value. The court will garnish your wages until you have paid the debt in full. You will become an alcoholic and live on skid row telling the story to all the other former Uber drivers there.
> 
> ...


I have to say that this was just plain awesome.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Ok, you're trying to win likes or some badge for attempted witty responses - you can have all that shit


I am not attempting anything of that sort.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> My daughter was a passenger when the Uber she was in got rear-ended. The driver that rear-ended them apparently was an ex-cop and took full responsibility, they did everything right, reporting to insurance and whatnot, he was distracted and did not stop in time. Daughter wanted to get checked out medically for soreness in her neck and back, when the Chiropractor found out it was from an accident, they wrote up this huge massively treatment plan and offered to get a lawyer involved. It was quite a hassle for her, as she didn't want all that attention, wasn't badly injured and just wanted to make sure all was well. She did end up getting a few treatments, then it was the hassle of trying to get Uber insurance to pay up. Geez, what a nightmare for the passenger.


If the cop admitted to wrong, doesn't his insurance pay versus Uber and Uber driver? J/w


----------



## UberXBoston (Aug 13, 2014)

Uber just reactivated me. They just wanted the report filled out which I did within 30 minutes of then sending it. This is not nearly the big deal you guys are making it out to be.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberXBoston said:


> Uber just reactivated me. They just wanted the report filled out which I did within 30 minutes of then sending it. This is not nearly the big deal you guys are making it out to be.


Good to hear. Be careful backing up!



SinTaxERROR said:


> Who you gonna call? Ghostbusters?


I almost peed in my pants reading this from laughing so hard! ?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Have you thought about a different career path, one that does not involve vehicular assault???


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberXBoston said:


> Uber just reactivated me. They just wanted the report filled out which I did within 30 minutes of then sending it. This is not nearly the big deal you guys are making it out to be.


Glad to hear that. You did the right thing and it worked out.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

UberXBoston said:


> Uber just reactivated me. They just wanted the report filled out which I did within 30 minutes of then sending it. This is not nearly the big deal you guys are making it out to be.


I hope this doesn't go on your DMV or LEXIS Nexis ins report. Now get a dual dashcam made specifically for rideshare. I own this one ($139) and it is phenomenal. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SPYG59C/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You are going to have to fill out an incident report which they probably have already sent you.

Hopefully you have a dash cam. The inside camera should catch behind you and hopefully your front facing caught her walking fine to her house.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Rog'O Datto said:


> I like it!


You like it? Like what?

Believe you're someone that I never want to meet. Different social class.

My two cents


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Uber is valued at several billion....aka: ??Opportunity ??

⚠I'd file suit against Uber For *Negligence*: allowing a driver on their
platform that doesn't know the difference between D and R.?,
maybe it can be inferred @UberXBoston is a Domestic Terrorist

I'm sure Uber's insurance company will cough up a tidy sum
to this trau·ma·tize passenger???

?Traumatized: subject to lasting shock as a result of an emotionally disturbing experience or physical injury.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

EphLux said:


> The Uber CS in Phillipines are pretty smart.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> View attachment 344217


One of the best canadian businessmen .. also never fails to make me laugh on sharktank


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Believe you're someone that I never want to meet. Different social class.


How do you survive driving R/S? I'm sure you have some pax that are in such a different social class from you. It must be very difficult for you.



SFOspeedracer said:


> One of the best canadian businessmen .. also never fails to make me laugh on sharktank


Mr. Wonderful is hilarious on ST.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Mr. Wonderful is hilarious on ST.


Ha .. Never fails to make me crack up .. epitome of a no-bullshit entrepreneur


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If the cop admitted to wrong, doesn't his insurance pay versus Uber and Uber driver? J/w


Yes - lucky day for uber driver! But typical BS with insurance, it almost went to court as the insurance balked at paying.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

UberXBoston said:


> My pax got out of the car and walked behind my car. I accidentally put the car in reverse and hit her. I immediately got out to check on her and she told me she was ok and went inside her house. She wasn't hurt. I just tapped her arm.
> 
> I called Uber immediately after it happened and told them.
> 
> About 20 minutes later my account was put on hold. What should I expect to happen from this point forward?


You self reported yourself. I did that once. I won't do it again.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Daughter wanted to get checked out medically for soreness in her neck and back, when the Chiropractor found out it was from an accident, they wrote up this huge massively treatment plan and offered to get a lawyer involved.


A chiropractor? That would be my last choice to see if I had been injured.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberXBoston said:


> My pax got out of the car and walked behind my car. I accidentally put the car in reverse and hit her. I immediately got out to check on her and she told me she was ok and went inside her house. She wasn't hurt. I just tapped her arm.
> 
> I called Uber immediately after it happened and told them.
> 
> About 20 minutes later my account was put on hold. What should I expect to happen from this point forward?


They will talk to her, and if she has no complaints or is not going to sue, they should reactivate you.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

UberXBoston said:


> The passenger reported it anyway. They emailed me. It was 100% my fault. I'm not gonna lie about it.


 Than suffer the consequences . I guarantee she has already lied to them about it .



dnlbaboof said:


> if she said she wasnt hurt than she will have a hard time proving she was without an ER visit. She would have to lie a lot and commit perjury if she fakes an injury


 Her own personal Johnny Cochrain will take care of those minor details .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberXBoston said:


> My pax got out of the car and walked behind my car. I accidentally put the car in reverse and hit her. I immediately got out to check on her and she told me she was ok and went inside her house. She wasn't hurt. I just tapped her arm.
> 
> I called Uber immediately after it happened and told them.
> 
> About 20 minutes later my account was put on hold. What should I expect to happen from this point forward?


Running over your passengers is not nice.



Illini said:


> A lawsuit from the pax. Someone will convince her to call an attorney. Good luck.


$70 BILLION valuation girl !

Call 1-800- Get - Paid !



UberXBoston said:


> Uber just reactivated me. They just wanted the report filled out which I did within 30 minutes of then sending it. This is not nearly the big deal you guys are making it out to be.


She has 1 year & 1 day to sue.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberXBoston said:


> This is not nearly the big deal you guys are making it out to be.


Maybe not. But nevertheless it's strike one.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Just go looking for another job in meantime. Uber is only a stepping stone for everyone.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

UberXBoston said:


> Uber just reactivated me. They just wanted the report filled out which I did within 30 minutes of then sending it. This is not nearly the big deal you guys are making it out to be.


But we WANT to make a big deal out of it. Don't be a spoilsport.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> If she claims to have lost the use of that arm, a jury will award her a few million dollars. Uber will claim that the ride was over because you swiped the complete ride tab before the accident. Your personal car insurance will not cover you because you are using your car for unauthorized business purposes.
> 
> You will lose your house, car, and anything of value. The court will garnish your wages until you have paid the debt in full. You will become an alcoholic and live on skid row telling the story to all the other former Uber drivers there.
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kos um uber said:


> wow


Now there's some negative thinking.



kos um uber said:


> wow


Now there's some negative thinking.



MiamiKid said:


> Now there's some negative thinking.
> 
> 
> Now there's some negative thinking.


Meant the previous statement to apply to the post you were replying to. Not you.



TemptingFate said:


> If she claims to have lost the use of that arm, a jury will award her a few million dollars. Uber will claim that the ride was over because you swiped the complete ride tab before the accident. Your personal car insurance will not cover you because you are using your car for unauthorized business purposes.
> 
> You will lose your house, car, and anything of value. The court will garnish your wages until you have paid the debt in full. You will become an alcoholic and live on skid row telling the story to all the other former Uber drivers there.
> 
> ...


That's some serious negativity.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> If she claims to have lost the use of that arm, a jury will award her a few million dollars. Uber will claim that the ride was over because you swiped the complete ride tab before the accident. Your personal car insurance will not cover you because you are using your car for unauthorized business purposes.
> 
> You will lose your house, car, and anything of value. The court will garnish your wages until you have paid the debt in full. You will become an alcoholic and live on skid row telling the story to all the other former Uber drivers there.
> 
> ...


Wow!

Help the guy out please.

Here is what should happen. Pack all you things in a duffle bag. Drive to the border at Juarez. Upon arriving, take out your homemade sign condemning the government of Venezuela. Grab two local kids from the school yard, and give them made up names. The three of you will now illegally cross into Mexico and march with a caravan through the Central American countries and into South America until you reach the Venezuelan border where you will protest for a day or two and then cross the border without identification.

Have no fear. Despite all of the negative things you said about the government, Venezuela will welcome you, allowing you to sleep in single-family housing with your two borrowed children. They will also give you three square meals, plenty of snacks, a drivers license, and they will not put your name on a list of people who have done all of the things that you have done

You will be declared the future of the Venezuelan people.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

I accidentally rolled forward while Larry McMurtry was getting out of my car. His publicist? called my dispatcher but said something irrelevant (they just wanted me to WAKE UP). Super embarrassing

I'm sure this happened because I was overeager to get out and help


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

UberXBoston said:


> My pax got out of the car and walked behind my car. I accidentally put the car in reverse and hit her. I immediately got out to check on her and she told me she was ok and went inside her house. She wasn't hurt. I just tapped her arm.
> 
> I called Uber immediately after it happened and told them.
> 
> About 20 minutes later my account was put on hold. What should I expect to happen from this point forward?


Your TOTALLY going to be deactivated by them. There is NO WAY I would have called uber and told on myself! What they don't know wont hurt them. YOU ARE SCREWED!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> My daughter was a passenger when the Uber she was in got rear-ended. The driver that rear-ended them apparently was an ex-cop and took full responsibility, they did everything right, reporting to insurance and whatnot, he was distracted and did not stop in time. Daughter wanted to get checked out medically for soreness in her neck and back, when the Chiropractor found out it was from an accident, they wrote up this huge massively treatment plan and offered to get a lawyer involved. It was quite a hassle for her, as she didn't want all that attention, wasn't badly injured and just wanted to make sure all was well. She did end up getting a few treatments, then it was the hassle of trying to get Uber insurance to pay up. Geez, what a nightmare for the passenger.


Why involve Uber insurance if X-Cop was at fault? Why not use his insurance?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Why involve Uber insurance if X-Cop was at fault? Why not use his insurance?


Well, all insurances get the report. X-Cop's insurance has to pay, but you still have to report it to your insurance. Its just the way it works...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Chorch said:


> Well, all insurances get the report. X-Cop's insurance has to pay, but you still have to report it to your insurance. Its just the way it works...


That isn't what he wrote: She did end up getting a few treatments, then it was the hassle of *trying to get Uber insurance to pay up.*


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> That isn't what he wrote: She did end up getting a few treatments, then it was the hassle of *trying to get Uber insurance to pay up.*


You are correct, I misspoke. Uber insurance was not involved. Unfortunately, I am unable to edit that comment now. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

UberXBoston said:


> My pax got out of the car and walked behind my car. I accidentally put the car in reverse and hit her. I immediately got out to check on her and she told me she was ok and went inside her house. She wasn't hurt. I just tapped her arm.
> 
> I called Uber immediately after it happened and told them.
> 
> About 20 minutes later my account was put on hold. What should I expect to happen from this point forward?


Possibly you should have kept your mouth shut. Uber's job is certainly not to look after you.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> If she claims to have lost the use of that arm, a jury will award her a few million dollars. Uber will claim that the ride was over because you swiped the complete ride tab before the accident. Your personal car insurance will not cover you because you are using your car for unauthorized business purposes.
> 
> You will lose your house, car, and anything of value. The court will garnish your wages until you have paid the debt in full. You will become an alcoholic and live on skid row telling the story to all the other former Uber drivers there.
> 
> ...


Actually the ride was over and she was out of the car. His personal auto insura nice should cover it. Assuming he told his insurance agency. Surprisingly my auto insurance did not change when I added Lyft and Uber


----------

